# Garmin Etrex Venture HCx (mini review)



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Just started searching for peoples comments on the different GPS units. Thinking about upgrading soon. Thanks for the review.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

If you have any questions on this particular unit I'll be happy to try and answer them.


----------

